# Printing discharge ink on 70cotton/30polyester



## ChezWilliam (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have to print hoodies that are 70cotton 30polyester.
I used only once a discharge ink on 100percent cotton wich have great effect but can someone share me their experience on 70/30?

i know that discharge ink works best on cotton but is this kind of mix still good enough to have a good effect of the ink on it?

The textile has different colors so its not only black. can the color of the textile get into the discharge ink cause of this?

Thanks.


----------



## mushroomtoxic (Sep 5, 2013)

I use a 150s mesh and will add 5% penetrant to help with saturation, and up to 8-10% discharge agent. Gas dryer preferred. It does have a matte finish, but still soft. I only would recommend offering it after you have tested it. and its correct for the type of design/print/ or type of customer


----------

